# فيلا تستاهلوها فعلا فيلا جامده موت



## فرعون العماره (10 أبريل 2006)

اهلا فيكم فعلا من رايى ان دى فيلا جامده موت وارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم


----------



## عون سالم (10 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز على هده التحفة الجميلة


----------



## ربع مهندس (11 أبريل 2006)

الصور جامده جدا ....... أيوا كده هما دول الشباب إللي يرفعوا راس مصر 
سلام كبير ليهم (وتحيا مصر )


----------



## يحيى الشريف (11 أبريل 2006)

فيلا جميله واحيي من رسمها مجهود رائع


----------



## م.عقيل (11 أبريل 2006)

:14: فعلا يستهل جائزه الي رسمها


----------



## Bara (11 أبريل 2006)

والله احيانا استغرب من المعماريين الذين ينظرون الى اسلوب الاظهار دون التركيز على مضمون العمل المعماري او الوظيفه المطلوبه من كل عنصر فجمال العرض لايعني اي شيئ في الواقع العملي التنفيذي و اليكم بعض الامثله عن المقصود
في المنظور الاول 
هل تعتقدون ان فيلا بهذه الكلفه يكون ممر السياره فيها بهذا الضيق حتى اني لا اعرف كيف دخلت هذه السياره الى هذا الممر الضيق ؟؟ ( السائق لا يستطيع فتح الباب ) 
كيف يمكن للشخص الوصول الى الصحون الطائره الموجوده على السطح فهناك سياج مستمر تحت القبه الضخمه 
المنظور الثاني
لا اظن ان اي مالك قد يوافق على ان تكون النسبه الاكبر من الارض هي للمساحات المائيه والمبلطه فيجب ان يكون هنالك توازن بين مساحة المنزل و مساحة الحديقه كما ان الوصول الى مكان الجلوس في الحديقه هو من خلال جسر لا يتسع الا لشخص واحد ...؟
على كل حال فالمجهود المبذول لاخراج هذه اللوحات رائع ولكن يجب التركيز على المضمون







اسف على النقد الحاد ولكن يجب ان نكون صريحين حتى نصل الى النجاح


----------



## عمارة المستقبل (11 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (11 أبريل 2006)

مشكور أخي فرعون على الفيلا الرائعة 

بارا ملاحظاتك لا أجدها صحيحة !! :81: 

بالنسبة للمنطقة الخضراء في المنظور الثاني لم تظهر بسبب الصورة كانت متركزة على الفيلا 

أما في المنظور الثالث فكان المنظور من داخل المنطقة الخضراء (التي تعقب المنطقة المائية) 

فتلاحظ في المنظور الثالث وجود المنطقة الخضراء ثم المنطقة المائية ثم الفيلا !!

وماذا بها الصحون الطائرة ؟

وماذا به التراس ؟ لا أرى فيه أي ملاحظة ... قد يكون الذي حصل لك مجرد خداع بصري 

وبالنسبة للعلاقة لايمكن أن تخطئ لأنها مرسومة في اعتقادي بالكمبيوتر

يعني مجرد تغيير توجيه ويأتي النتيجة نفسها من الجهة الأخرى ...!

عموما ً الفيلا بوجود الملاحظات وعدمها تبقى جميلة رائعة وهذا لايقلل من شأن من ردوا أولا ً 

بل البقية ركزوا على الايجابيات التي شكلت الغالبية وتركوا الأقلية السلبية وهذا شأن النقد المعماري 

لأنه لايوجد حل نهائي لكل شي .. فالعمارة علم وفن ! وليست رياضيات !! 

وآسف لانتقادك فقط أحببت أن أبين وجهة نظري .. فلمست أنك تتقبل النقد وتسعى للحوار الهادف


----------



## المهندسة مي (12 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## Bara (12 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك اخي عبد الناصر على تفصيلك في النقد فهذاء شيئ رائع واليك تعليقي :

اكرر وأقول ان المجهود المبذول في هذا العمل يستحق كل التقدير والاعجاب واتمنى ان تكون عندي القدره على انجاز ربع هذا المجهود فالف شكر لصاحب العمل

بالنسبه للمنطقه الخضراء فانا اجد المنظور الثاني قد ركز على المنطقه المائيه والمبلطه اكثر من تركيزه على المبنى وارجو منك ان تعود الى الرسومات المرفقه من قبل المهندس (فرعون العماره) والتي يظهر فيها المبنى صغير مقارنتا بالحديقه . ( وموضوع المنطقه الخضراء هو ثانوي الاهم هو نسبة المبنى وموقعه بالنسبه للحديقه )

اما مصطلح الصحون الطائر فانا لم اقصد الاستهزاء وانما لم ادرك الوظيفه المطلوبه من هذا التكوين والذي لم اعرف ماذا اطلق عليه من تسميه و على كل حال فاذا كان مجرد تشكيل جمالي فاظن انه مبالغ فيه بعض الشيئ 
بالنسبه للتيراس فقد ذكرت في تعليقي انه (خداع بصري) ولكن عبرت عن شعوري الشخصي وشكرا لك على التوضيح

وفي النهايه اضيف على جملتك الجميله (أنه لايوجد حل نهائي لكل شي .. فالعمارة علم وفن ! وليست رياضيات !! ) اظن انا ان العماره هي نتاج لعمل جماعي وبالنقاش البناء تتحقق الفائد للجميع

واكرر الشكر والامتنان :56:


----------



## troy_119 (12 أبريل 2006)

يا جماعه اولا احب اوجه شكرى الخاص للمهندسه ((بارا )) و المهندس (( عبد الناصر )) لهذه التعليقات و الانتقادات و كلنا نعرف ان العماره و جهات نظر . 
اما الا(( ربع مهندس )) الصور دى مش لطلبه من مصر . 
و اليكم المساقط لهذه الفيلا .......


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (13 أبريل 2006)

بارا ... بارك الله فيك ياغالي وأسعدني التواصل معك فهذا الحس المعماري المطلوب من الجميع 
والنقاش لنصل إلى أعلى المستويات , ويسعدني التواصل معك دائما ً يامهندس .

بالنسبة لأخي تروي .. أحب أشكرك على المساقط التي زودتنا فيها فعندما رأيت المناظير الخارجية 
نمتيت أن أرى المساقط فهي تشمل الحل الوظيفي الأكبر بالنسبة للتصميم .
ربي يسعدك ويوفقك ياغالي 

عبدالناصر


----------



## Bara (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا اخ عبد الناصر ولابد من ان نلتقي من خلال موضوعات اخرى 

بالتوفيق :56:
اخوك براء


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

الاخ عبد الناصر بارك الله فيك يا حبيبى و دائما ان شاء الله نتقابل فى كل خير


----------



## m_abosrea (16 أبريل 2006)

*فيلا جميله*

الفيلا دي اللي عاملها احمد ميتو من مصر و هو مشهور عندنا بانه بيهتم الشكل الخارجي و الفورم و من الداخل فليذهب المشروع الي الجحيم لو مش هيتحل وظيفي صح المهم التشكيل الخارجي يكون قوي زي ما انتو شايفين و علي فكره كل اعماله كده و هو من نجوم المستقبل المعماري العربي 
انتظرووووووووه


----------



## الفقيره لله (16 أبريل 2006)

الصور رائعه
اشكر الاخوان عبد الناصر وبراء وتروى على الاضافات الجيده


----------



## shrek (16 أبريل 2006)

الصور جامده جدا .......


----------



## troy_119 (16 أبريل 2006)

الفقيره لله قال:


> الصور رائعه
> اشكر الاخوان عبد الناصر وبراء وتروى على الاضافات الجيده


 الشكر لله اخى و مرحبا بك معنا .........


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 أبريل 2006)

هيا الفيلا رائعه فعلا و تنسيق الموقع كمان اكتر حاجه عاجبانى
بس برده انا مازلت من مؤيدين اتجاه الصدق فى العماره
يعنى لو احنا شيلنا شويه الزخارف الجبسيه و الاطباق الطائره
اعتقد الشكل هايختلف كتير
بالتالى رغم جمال الشكل ، او نقول جمال الريندر عشان الدقه ، الا انى اعتقد انها بالبلدى (متزوقه)
بس يارب اوصل للمستوى ده حتى


----------



## uae_virus6 (19 أبريل 2006)

thaaaaaaaanx alot


----------



## nonalove93 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you ya man


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (4 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع .. ونقد بناء.

فقط اريد ان اسأل سؤال واحد فقط .. هل فعلا بعد الانشاء سيظهر لنا الجمال الذي نشاهده في هذه المناظير الخلابة؟ اتمنى ذلك!

التعليق: واجهات جميلة بالاطباق وبدونها ... صحيح ان الواجهات "متزوقة" لكن هذا طرازها ...


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ع المشروع انا راجعت نقدبارا 
ارى انه غير صحيح على الاطلاق


----------



## mariam ID (5 نوفمبر 2006)

التقسيم الداخلي للطابق الارضي بحاجة الى دراسة اكثر اما الشكل الخارجي ممكن ما يكون الستيل للي يعجبني بس واضح انه متعوب عليه كتير ومشغول بدقة كبيرة


----------



## nadiarch (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mutq2004 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

... ......................مشكور .......................................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور ......................​


----------



## emoooo_222 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع فعلا جميل


----------



## سامي الدعيس (13 نوفمبر 2006)

عمل رااااااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## ابوجــــواد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع فعلا جميل و عمل رااااااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على ما تم تقديمه


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ليتنا كلنا مثلك


----------



## سمسم الفنان (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ياجماعة انا لسة فى اول سنة بس لى وجهة نظر الفيلا دى بالشكل دة اول ماى مستثمر هايشوفها هاينفذها فى سرعة البرق لية بقة دى طبيعة اى حد يهتم بالجمال والمنظر الخارجى وينسى الاهم منة وهو التركيب الداخلى:78:


----------



## sail (20 ديسمبر 2006)

المساقط دائما تكمل اللوحة و تجعل التقد بناءا
و شكرا لجميع المهندسين
م.مدنى


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي على هذه الفيلا الجميله جداااااا


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ama-nti (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الصور الجميله بس الفيلا دي اساسا لم تنفذ لان مجله تصميم هىالتى قامت باعداد المنظور المكس


----------



## مها سويدان (14 يناير 2007)

فيلا جميلةشكرا


----------



## جميل الليسي (28 يناير 2007)

فيلا جيده وتصميمهايتسم بالبساطه


----------



## مهندس قيد التعليم (28 يناير 2007)

الاخراج اخراج مبدع بصراحه 

اتمنى له التوفيق


----------



## engramy (29 يناير 2007)

والله فيلا ممتازة وجميلة


----------



## khaled-aly49 (29 يناير 2007)

فيلا اكثر من رائعة ومساقط مميزة من مهندس مميز ونصيحتى لا تكترث بالنقد سواء كان بناء او هدام ربنا يوفقك


----------



## الوسام الماسى (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكور كتير


----------



## مهندس مغرور (1 فبراير 2007)

اه فعلا جااااااااااااااامدة اووووى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## lana96 (1 فبراير 2007)

صور جميلة شكرا


----------



## mahoud (3 فبراير 2007)

الفيللا ليست ل د أحمد ميتو و انما لل م حسام بهجت و وائل السمان و هي منشورة في مجلة تصميم العدد الخامس 
كما ان احمد ميتو بلاناته محلولة 
و بلاش مبالغة


----------



## hasanat75 (4 فبراير 2007)

الفيلا جميلة واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## elreedy50 (13 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله

شغل تحفة

يارب نكون نص اللى عمله


----------



## ابو غلا2 (13 مايو 2010)

شيء جميل ان نستفيد من ذوي الخبره في مجال الفن المعماري


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على المجهود عمل فني جميل ومتقن


----------



## أحمد هنون (21 مايو 2010)

بالفعل انا مش عارف أعبر الزاى عن أعجابى بس لازم فعلا نكون واقعين وشكر ا


----------



## المأربي (15 يونيو 2010)

fantastic thankx


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engsasa (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكــــــــــ الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sherif3 (5 يناير 2012)

صور جامدة اخر حاجة تسلم


----------



## معماريين (5 يناير 2012)

قديمة


----------



## no_way (6 يناير 2012)

رائع جدا الف شكر


----------



## eng-sharif (7 يناير 2012)

قمة فى الابداع


----------

